# swarm ladder



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

Caught a good sized swarm this afternoon. Brushed most into a 10 frame box but they were all over the place.

Gave the ones left in the tree a little help as they seemed they wanted to walk into the hive.

http://zacharyfarmsllc.com/swarm_3 -30-2007.htm


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Outstanding photos, Flathead. Glad you were able to recapture your own bees. Now put 'em to work building comb!


----------

